# zeszmatławiony



## anthox

From the story “Klub Absolutnej Karty Kredytowej” by Jarosław Grzędowicz:

“Mężczyzna stał tam nadal i wyglądał trochę jak szalony egzekutor prawa z czarnego westernu, w którym wszyscy są podli i brudni, a trochę jak zeszmatławiony kaznodzieja jakiejś podejrzanej sekty.”

Rozumiem wszystko oprócz tego słowa, a nie znalazłem go w żadnym słowniku. Proszę mi wyjaśnić, dziękuję bardzo.


----------



## navdušen

anthox,

the word in question goes back to the word "*szmata*" which always sounds negative in Polish and means: _a rag_, especially to wipe a floor with; in plural it denotes _shabby clothes_. People who are immoral or unethical + evoke contempt can be called that way.

"*szmatławiec*" is a disparaging term for a low quality newspaper

"*zeszmatławić*" will mean _to bring something (usually a cloth or a soft material) to a shabby, low quality state _- maybe through neglectful use. It can be used figuratively as well_. _E.g., you can do it to someone's name or reputation.

"*zeszmatławić się*" - one does it to oneself, usually by making immoral or unethical choices. You lost the right to be respected.

"*zeszmatławiony kaznodzieja jakiejś podejrzanej sekty*" sounds to me like a preacher who made moral choices that turned him into a disgraced, immoral or unethical person. "*zeszmatławiony*" retains the relationship with "*szmata*". So to my ears, the preacher evokes disgust, contempt. He is despicable, worthless. He lacks value. He turned into a dirty rag you put your foot on to wipe a spill on the floor.


----------



## zaffy

navdušen said:


> anthox,
> 
> "*zeszmatławić się*" - one does it to oneself, usually by making immoral or unethical choices. You lost the right to be respected.



Here in the south of Poland we say "zeszmacić się". I've never used "zeszmatławić się", and don't come across it.




navdušen said:


> "*zeszmatławiony kaznodzieja jakiejś podejrzanej sekty*" sounds to me like a preacher who made moral choices that turned him into a disgraced, immoral or unethical person. "*zeszmatławiony*" retains the relationship with "*szmata*". So to my ears, the preacher evokes disgust, contempt. He is despicable, worthless. He lacks value. He turned into a dirty rag you put your foot on to wipe a spill on the floor.


agreed


----------



## navdušen

zaffy, 

"*zeszmacić się*" - of course! I forgot about this word.


----------



## grassy

anthox said:


> From the story “Klub Absolutnej Karty Kredytowej” by Jarosław Grzędowicz:
> 
> “Mężczyzna stał tam nadal i wyglądał trochę jak szalony egzekutor prawa z czarnego westernu, w którym wszyscy są podli i brudni, a trochę jak zeszmatławiony kaznodzieja jakiejś podejrzanej sekty.”
> 
> Rozumiem wszystko oprócz tego słowa, a nie znalazłem go w żadnym słowniku. Proszę mi *to* wyjaśnić, dziękuję bardzo.


Też nie za bardzo wiem, co to miałoby tam znaczyć. Wygląda mi to na neologizm. Jedno jest pewne: nie jest to nic pozytywnego.


----------



## Ben Jamin

grassy said:


> Też nie za bardzo wiem, co to miałoby tam znaczyć.


Przeczytaj #2. Chyba się zgodzisz?


----------



## anthox

Thank you all for the replies. I did see the root _szmat- _in there, and initially interpreted it as an adjective describing worn-out clothes, such as "raggedly-dressed." However, you all have clarified that the word more refers to someone's moral character. So, I suppose a rough English equivalent would be something like "debased" or "disreputable"?


----------



## grassy

anthox said:


> I did see the root _szmat- _in there, and initially interpreted it as an adjective describing worn-out clothes, such as "raggedly-dressed."


...  which is a perfectly plausible interpretation. You should trust your intuition.


Ben Jamin said:


> Przeczytaj #2. Chyba się zgodzisz?


Czytałem i ta interpretacja o rzekomej niemoralności kaznodziei nie za bardzo mnie przekonuje. "Zeszmatławiony" ma dwadzieścia kilka wyników w Google i w wielu przypadkach wydaje się znaczyć 'brudny', a nie 'moralnie zbrukany'.


----------



## anthox

I've gathered a few examples from Google, and it seems this term corresponds in English variously to "degraded, "debased," "dragged down," "spoiled," "reduced," etc. In general, "being of/made to be of reduced or inferior quality." 

"KRAJ TAK PIEKNY JAK POLSKA A TAK* ZESZMATŁAWIONY* PRZEŻ GRUPY POLITYKÓW."
"Po drugie należałoby przywrócić szacunek dla pojęcia "pani domu", *zeszmatławiony* przez feministki za pomocą haseł w rodzaju 'kury domowej'."
"Tu każdy, nawet mały sukces musi być zbesztany, zbrukany, udupiony, *zeszmatławiony* przez tych co "wiedzą i "umią" lepiej..."
"Wspomina, że gdy go widywał to był on 'nieprawdopodobnie przybity (…) bardzo źle się zachowywał, to był już zupełnie *zeszmatławiony* człowiek'."
"Problem tylko jest ten, że żeby się wyleczyć z postkomunistycznej gorączki, trzeba zdawać sobie sprawę, że to zdemoralizowane, niedouczone i *zeszmatławione* społeczeństwo jest chore na zsowietyzowanie." 

I'm satisfied with this understanding, thank you all again.


----------



## navdušen

anthox said:


> I've gathered a few examples from Google, and it seems this term corresponds in English variously to "degraded, "debased," "dragged down," "spoiled," "reduced," etc. In general, "being of/made to be of reduced or inferior quality."



anthox,
just keep in mind that your English equivalents can be used in a scientific article or a neutral statement. "*zeszmatławiony*" is a very strong, emotional word that normally will sound very odd in a dispassionate statement. It indicates disgust or contempt of the speaker toward those at fault for the sorry state and / or sympathy toward the object of the action of degrading.

In all your examples except #4, I feel the speaker's contempt or anger at the causer and sympathy for the victim / object.

In #4 - out of context - it remains unclear if the speaker has contempt or sympathy or both toward that man. It is unclear if the man did it to himself by his own choices or if someone broke him by degrading him. But my first guess - without context - would be that the man made unethical choices and that ruined him.


----------



## jasio

Chciałbym tylko zwrócić uwagę OP @anthox i innym dyskutantom, że "zeszmatławiony" to nie jest do końca to samo, co "szmatławy" - bez względu na to, czy mówimy o znaczeniu dosłownym, czy przenośnym (szmatławy - definicja, synonimy, przykłady użycia). Mam bowiem wrażenie, że ten aspekt gdzieś umknął w dyskusji.

"Zeszmatławiony" jest imiesłowem biernym, a nie przymiotnikiem - czyli mówimy nie o czymś co po prostu *jest* podłej jakości, ale o czymś, co kiedyś zapewne było dobre, lub przynajmniej przyzwoite. I zeszmatławiło się zapewne pod presją otoczenia - stąd imiesłów bierny. To nie po prostu podarty łach - to złachany smoking albo garnitur. W oryginalnym zdaniu maluje to trochę obraz kaznodziei, który kiedyś zapewne chciał szczerze i wzniośle służyć Bogu i ludziom, ale życie go przeczołgało więc teraz cynicznie tylko naciąga naiwnych na kilka groszy na wódę i zagrychę.

Niektóre z przytoczonych przez @anthox słów oddają ten ruch w dół i rozpad - a inne nie. Ale skoro mówimy o tekście literackim, to zapewne jest to ważne.


----------



## navdušen

jasio, 
bardzo dobra uwaga.


----------



## jasio

O... coś w tym duchu (mowa oczywiście o postaci, a nie o artyście) https://i.ytimg.com/vi/5kkZBru1Cy0/hqdefault.jpg


----------



## Ben Jamin

navdušen said:


> jasio,
> bardzo dobra uwaga.


Popieram!


----------



## anthox

jasio said:


> Niektóre z przytoczonych przez @anthox słów oddają ten ruch w dół i rozpad - a inne nie. Ale skoro mówimy o tekście literackim, to zapewne jest to ważne.



Dziękuję za wyjaśnienie. Aczkolwiek, według mnie, wszystkie te słowa ("degraded, debased, dragged down, spoiled, reduced") mają taki sens: coś kiedyś było dobre, przyzwoite, szanowne, itd., ale coś się zdarzyło, na przykład przez wpływ sił zewnętrznych, które sprawiało, że już straciło te dobre cechy i stało się o niższej jakości. Myślę, że te słowa są najbliższe odpowiedniki, żeby opisać to pojęcie po angielsku.


----------



## jasio

anthox said:


> Dziękuję za wyjaśnienie. Aczkolwiek, według mnie, wszystkie te słowa ("degraded, debased, dragged down, spoiled, reduced") mają taki sens: coś kiedyś było dobre, przyzwoite, szanowne, itd., ale coś się zdarzyło, na przykład przez wpływ sił zewnętrznych, które sprawiało, że już straciło te dobre cechy i stało się o niższej jakości. Myślę, że te słowa są najbliższe odpowiedniki, żeby opisać to pojęcie po angielsku.


Niewątpliwie w zakresie języka angielskiego masz lepsze wyczucie ode mnie. Natomiast chciałem zwrócić uwagę na pewien niuans polskiego określenia - i tyle.


----------



## anthox

jasio said:


> Niewątpliwie w zakresie języka angielskiego masz lepsze wyczucie ode mnie. Natomiast chciałem zwrócić uwagę na pewien niuans polskiego określenia - i tyle.



A ja doceniam. Jesteście wszyscy bardzo pomocni.


----------

